# disaccord in output of "df" and "df <dir>"



## m4rtin (Jan 6, 2017)

When I execute `df` in FreeBSD based system, then I can see following mount-points:


```
$ df
    Filesystem   512-blocks    Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
    /dev/da0s2a     1264552  363576 799812    31%    /
    devfs                 2       2      0   100%    /dev
    /dev/md0          40024   12624  24200    34%    /junos
    /cf/packages    1264552  363576 799812    31%    /junos/cf/packages
    devfs                 2       2      0   100%    /junos/cf/dev
    /dev/md1        1063984 1063984      0   100%    /junos
    /cf               40024   12624  24200    34%    /junos/cf
    devfs                 2       2      0   100%    /junos/dev/
    /cf/packages    1264552  363576 799812    31%    /junos/cf/packages1
    procfs                8       8      0   100%    /proc
    /dev/bo0s3e       94304     228  86532     0%    /config
    /dev/bo0s3f     1264808  844256 319368    73%    /cf/var
    /dev/md2         687744   46788 585940     7%    /mfs
    /cf/var/jail    1264808  844256 319368    73%    /jail/var
    /cf/var/log     1264808  844256 319368    73%    /jail/var/log
    devfs                 2       2      0   100%    /jail/dev
    /dev/md3         128728       8 118424     0%    /mfs/var/run/utm
    /dev/md4           3768       8   3460     0%    /jail/mfs
    $
```

Now when I execute `df /var/log`, then I expect it to be on /(and thus on /dev/da0s2a file-system), but for some odd reason it seems to be associated with /cf/var(and thus on /dev/bo0s3f file-system):


```
$ df /var/log
    Filesystem  512-blocks   Used  Avail Capacity  Mounted on
    /dev/bo0s3f    1264808 844616 319008    73%    /cf/var
    $
```

Or another example where output of `df` and `df <dir>` do not match:


```
$ df /usr
    Filesystem 512-blocks    Used Avail Capacity  Mounted on
    /dev/md1      1063984 1063984     0   100%    /junos
    $
```

What can cause FreeBSD to behave like that?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2017)

This is not FreeBSD, this is a Juniper device. Although based on an early FreeBSD version it's been modified extensively since and has nothing to do with FreeBSD anymore.

Thread closed due to rule #7: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


----------

